# Need help to buy my first tripod.It's urgent.



## tanmayraj (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys,i am using Canon 600D with 18-55mm and 50mm f1.8 lens and planning to buy tamron 70-300 f4-5.6 (vc)/70-200 f2.8(non vc)(any 1 of these).
Query is, i also want to buy steady tripod who can handle my canon 600d and my lenses. 

I have checked flipkart and snapdeal for tripod and most of good tripod can handle max 3000/3500grams ie 3/3.5kgs.Is it enough to handle my Canon 600D with telephoto lense?
If,in future if i upgrade to full frame dslr,will 3.5Kg load capacity tripod will be enough to handle my dslr with my telephoto lens?

Budget - Rs 3000(if required,i can extend by 1K)

Shortlisted - 
Vanguard CX203Ap. - Max load 3.5kg but stable tipod.
Benro Tx 600/660. - Max load 3kg and plastic build
Photron Steady pro 520. - Max load 5kg and plastic build.

If you have any other tripod name,please tell me.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2014)

to tell you the truth a 3k tripod is not enough to handle a full frame or a 70-200 2.8 ...in any case do you think you should invest only 3k on something which will carry your 1 lakh DSLR or 50k lens...and if it topple down both your DSLR or lens will be done forever 

I have vanguard 203AP and it was good for D3100+light lens weighting 1 KG ...but now when I put my D7000+Tamron 17-50 which weight 1.5 KG and it is not stable.

I would say at least make a budget of 6k and get a tripod which could support 5KG


----------



## tanmayraj (May 8, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> to tell you the truth a 3k tripod is not enough to handle a full frame or a 70-200 2.8 ...in any case do you think you should invest only 3k on something which will carry your 1 lakh DSLR or 50k lens...and if it topple down both your DSLR or lens will be done forever
> 
> I have vanguard 203AP and it was good for D3100+light lens weighting 1 KG ...but now when I put my D7000+Tamron 17-50 which weight 1.5 KG and it is not stable.
> 
> I would say at least make a budget of 6k and get a tripod which could support 5KG




Vanguard 203Ap can take max load of 2kg but i am talking about Vanguard Cx 203Ap which can take max load of 3.5kg and also what about photron steady 520 which can take load of 5kg.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2014)

for now you can get any of these...but dont ever leave your gear on these cheap tripods, use strap and stand there itself...

but as soon as you get a 1.5Kg lens like a 70-200 or a 1.2 Kg full frame DSLR you have to upgrade the tripod for sure


----------



## tanmayraj (May 8, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> for now you can get any of these...but dont ever leave your gear on these cheap tripods, use strap and stand there itself...
> 
> but as soon as you get a 1.5Kg lens like a 70-200 or a 1.2 Kg full frame DSLR you have to upgrade the tripod for sure



Ok.
I am going with Photron Stedy Pro 560(max load 6kg).
Is it good enough for my full frame dslr(6kg)?


----------



## Hrishi (May 8, 2014)

I have steady pro 430 , and it was pretty cheap , but it handles my camera and the 18-55mm lens well.
I don't leave it unattended if I have the Telephoto lens attached to it .(70-300mm) - weighs around 600gms.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2014)

[MENTION=12728]Tanmay[/MENTION] you can get photon but still its sort of unbranded tripod and I can not trust them for a 1 lakh full frame dslr ...anyways why do you have such small budget for such important accessory ...your whole camera lens will depend on that support...and if by chance it fell down then you will get a shock of almost 30% of the cost of cam+lens 

Anyone who use a full frame DSLR + 50-60k lens on that have at least a 12k tripod with them...


----------



## Hrishi (May 8, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=12728]Tanmay[/MENTION] you can get photon but still its sort of unbranded tripod and I can not trust them for a 1 lakh full frame dslr ...anyways why do you have such small budget for such important accessory ...your whole camera lens will depend on that support...and if by chance it fell down then you will get a shock of almost 30% of the cost of cam+lens
> 
> Anyone who use a full frame DSLR + 50-60k lens on that have at least a 12k tripod with them...


Agree if you can spend 0.1mn on a Full Frame then you can spend 10 grands on a Tripod as well......


----------



## tanmayraj (May 8, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=12728]Tanmay[/MENTION] you can get photon but still its sort of unbranded tripod and I can not trust them for a 1 lakh full frame dslr ...anyways why do you have such small budget for such important accessory ...your whole camera lens will depend on that support...and if by chance it fell down then you will get a shock of almost 30% of the cost of cam+lens
> 
> Anyone who use a full frame DSLR + 50-60k lens on that have at least a 12k tripod with them...




Right now,i am using Crop sensor body DSLR and going to buy 70-300 vc lens,for which i am searching a stable tripod.
Full frame dslr is my second priority ie i will purchase full frame after a year.That's why i asked,tripod i buy cani used with full frame or not.

main priority is stable tripod for canon 600d with tamron 70-300vc.

- - - Updated - - -



Rishi. said:


> Agree if you can spend 0.1mn on a Full Frame then you can spend 10 grands on a Tripod as well......



For crop sensor dslr with tamron 70-300 vc,steady pro 560 is good ie max load 6kg?


----------



## nac (May 9, 2014)

Tanmay, 
1. Sujoy thinks that the brand you mentioned is not reliable.
2. They can claim the tripod can sing and dance, but not necessarily mean that the tripod will do so in real life. Meaning, it may not or less likely to hold 6kg steadily. The one Sujoy used before supposed to hold D3100 and Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 and it's well under the max weight, but it didn't. Even a cheapo tripod claims to hold 3kg. 

As Sujoy suggested you can either save this money for a better and reliable tripod or go with the one you chose and use it until you upgrade or until you think you need a better one.


----------



## tanmayraj (May 9, 2014)

nac said:


> Tanmay,
> 1. Sujoy thinks that the brand you mentioned is not reliable.
> 2. They can claim the tripod can sing and dance, but not necessarily mean that the tripod will do so in real life. Meaning, it may not or less likely to hold 6kg steadily. The one Sujoy used before supposed to hold D3100 and Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 and it's well under the max weight, but it didn't. Even a cheapo tripod claims to hold 3kg.
> 
> As Sujoy suggested you can either save this money for a better and reliable tripod or go with the one you chose and use it until you upgrade or until you think you need a better one.



Finally i purchased Vanguard CX203Ap Tripod.It's max load is3.5 kg and more important it's a stable tripod of Aluminium leg.It come's with bubble level(a pro photographer tripod feel).


----------



## nac (May 9, 2014)

^ Congrats  Post your set up once you get your tripod.


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2014)

congrats


----------



## driverace (May 9, 2014)

Congrats, Tanmayraj!
Looks like you invested in a better tripod!
----
How would you guys rate the tripods (by Vanguard) as compared here:
*www.flipkart.com/tripod/compare?ids=ACCDQHZMXRGW2AFD,ACCDQHZMPFEAG9EA,ACCD6GSJCYZKHWGS,ACCDY5M7GDCVYYGW
These are 3~5K (similar price range).

I am also looking at similar tripod as OP. (hence sneaking my query further his resolution)

My tripod will be used like this:
*60% home usage *- for shooting home videos/vlogs 
-- D5100 + 18-55 (kit)
OR
-- D5100 + Nikkor 35 mm 1.8 
OR
-- D5100 + Sigma 17-70 (2.8-4)​
*35% outdoor usage* - city street/urban layout/landscapes(barely).
-- D5100 + Nikkor 35 mm 1.8 
OR
-- D5100 + Sigma 17-70 (2.8-4)​
*5% USE - wildlife(!)****
To be used on wildlife trip.

-- D5100 + Nikkor 35 mm 1.8 
OR
-- D5100 + Nikkor 70-300 4.5-5.6 VR​
*** I am going to use this tripod on my planned trip to Ranthambore Tiger reserve.
Tripod to be based in a jeep/ferry truck(Canter).
^ Is this particular use feasible?
I would like to have quick release in my tripod.

_This is purely my hobby.
& I do not intend to make it more expensive one than what it is ( already! ) _

I mean - I do not plan to go full frame.
I believe I have a LOT to learn on D5100 itself - before I even think of upgrading.

_One more important thing:_
I don't think Wildlife photography is of serious interest for me.
In fact current trip that I am doing to Ranthambore - is with a rented 70-300 VR.

I am more happy with shooting upto 70~80mm  (Street/candids/events/people/kids etc)
So- the most heaviest lens projected to be used on my setup in next 3 years is *17-70 (2.8-4) Sigma lens.*

I am definitely not going for a cheapo tripod just to save a couple of thousand bucks.
Just trying to check what should be my tripod with given requirements.

---

Sorry for the really long write-up!
But, I guess it's important to share the requirements to get good advice.

*Ace.*


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2014)

look its simple...the tripod I have is Vanguard ESPOD 203AP ...its head can be changed soo its slightly costly ....the tripod OP bought is fixed head and can carry more

you can go for a tripod like discussed in this thread..you will have no problem right now...till you get something like sigma 150-500 

And as your query about tripod on jeep ferry...No its not possible...I recently went to tiger safari on jeep and tried to use monopod and its impossible to use that, tripod is out of question...you can use only hand held

one more thing even if your tripod can carry 3.5KG...do not cross 1.8 KG in any case that include flash lens and DSLR body 
your D5100 + 70-300 VR is already 1.5 KG dont put anything more with them


----------



## tanmayraj (May 9, 2014)

driverace said:


> Congrats, Tanmayraj!
> Looks like you invested in a better tripod!
> ----
> How would you guys rate the tripods (by Vanguard) as compared here:
> ...



Thanks man!
If you want to use your new tripod for home and outdoor,go for sturdy tripod.As you mentioned you don't want to upgrade to Full frame dslr,you want to learn from d5100,then go for tripod which is stable.
Before purchasing my new vanguard,i short listed photron steady pro 520/560 as it can hold upto 5kg/6kg but build is totally plastic,which i don't like at all.Then,i visit Chandni chowk,delhi for tripod and shopkeeper also told me first time invester to tripod should own a good and stable tripod.

Tripod you compare are of Vanguard and all are very good but ignore 2kg(max load) tripod.Go for 3kg tripod.

Go for Vanguard Cx203ap/Cx203agh( Rs 3000/3500) or you can check Benro t-880/800(Rs2000/2300) or you can check Fotopro Digi 9300(Rs1920) at flipkart,it seem good but no review for this tripod.


----------

